# Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani 2 bed floor plan



## sb2313 (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to a dedicated 2 bed floor plan? I can find a floor plan for a lock-off but not one for a dedicated 2 bed.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 26, 2013)

Edit - Sorry, that was for a lock off as well.


----------



## elaine (Apr 27, 2013)

sorry, don't have floorplan, but main living area and 1BR are identical, 2nd BR has 2Q beds and full bathroom--exact same size as l/o, except no kitchenette and no outside entrance. dedicated 2Brs are all in Kidani, so there are also 3 bathrooms.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 27, 2013)

elaine said:


> sorry, don't have floorplan, but main living area and 1BR are identical, 2nd BR has 2Q beds and full bathroom--exact same size as l/o, except no kitchenette and no outside entrance. dedicated 2Brs are all in Kidani, so there are also 3 bathrooms.


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it!
Is the bath from the 2nd bedroom accessable only through the second bedroom?


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Apr 27, 2013)

We stayed there in Feb.  The 2nd bedroom with 2 queens has it's own door.  The bathroom next to it has it's own door.  The walkway/space between the two has a door that can be closed to the living area.  The living area with a sofabed and pull out chair has it's own full bathroom.  It is very nice.  The laundry is in a closet opposite the living area bathroom by the front door.  The 2 queen bedroom seems larger than the master bedroom.  The master bedroom's bathroom is as large as the master bedroom (ok, maybe a slight exaggeration, only because I didn't measure it).


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! Going in August and was just trying to get our game plan for sleeping arrangements for the little ones.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 28, 2013)

We loved the 2bdr at Kidani when we stayed. The third full bath was nice but I don't think we used it much as we only had 4 in the room. The rooms are a bit dark, the lighting seemed very dim. Overall the African theme was done very well. We had a savannah view and enjoyed waking up and watching the animals rise in the morning.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 28, 2013)

Sometimes Mom and Dads just have to split up the kids and either sleep in the room (or bed) with them OR get others who easy wake up to sleep with them when the family travels.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 28, 2013)

itradehilton said:


> We loved the 2bdr at Kidani when we stayed. The third full bath was nice but I don't think we used it much as we only had 4 in the room. The rooms are a bit dark, the lighting seemed very dim. Overall the African theme was done very well. We had a savannah view and enjoyed waking up and watching the animals rise in the morning.



We only have 4 as well- the wife and I plus a 3 yo and 1.5 yo. Can't wait for the kids to see the animals, I know they'll love it. We were lucky enough to get a savannah view via rci exchange!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Apr 28, 2013)

Is that why you have a 2-bedroom?  Because that was what was available with a savannah view on rci?  You'll have plenty of room to let Mommy and baby nap in a separate room or let the 3 year nap in a separate room, if needed.  You and family will enjoy it!  

Just in case you can use the info:  You might be bringing your own stroller/s, but if not, I rented from Kindgom Strollers.  These strollers recline, unlike the WDW strollers.  

We also got groceries through wegoshop.  It was great, easy to get diapers and wipes and breakfast foods/snacks delivered since we flew and did not have a car.


----------

